# Video: A.P.C. / Engine detail / Ferrari 430



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Gloss-it is excited to announce the release of our newest gloss-it instructional video /The engine detailing video will demonstrate step by step on how to properly clean and detail your engine compartment with All Purpose Cleaner.Tire Gloss / Engine Protect-ant and detail brush.

Enjoy~


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

link not quite working.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Just corrected take another look~


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

7.00 minutes!!! Will let it load and watch it in a bit.

Any news on when Signature Gloss will be available retail in the US?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great vid looks good stuff


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Rich what a well made video and very informative i didnt know tyre gloss was ok in engine bay

keep them comming, it must be great to get fast and furious director to help with video's:thumb:


----------

